# Scanty periods



## mothermom (Jun 15, 2011)

for about a year now, i have observed that the flow during my periods has been getting lighter and lighter. i have also put on about 7 pounds in the last year, dry skin and hair, increased hairfall. my diet and sleep could be better, age (37) might be a factor. cycle length varies between 24 to 26 days. ovulate very early, about 9 to 10 DPO. lately, ovul signs have also been variable. question is, will this have a bearing on my ability to conceive? has anyone been through this? any ideas on how to bring about a improved flow?


----------



## Sol HEAth 1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Irregular periods aren't unusual they affect about Thirty percent of women in their reproductive years. An irregular period is any type of bleeding that is abnormal when compared to your usual menstrual cycle. This can include a late period, an early period or bleeding between periods. It can also appear as particularly heavy bleeding or scanty bleeding. Irregular menstrual periods are usually the result of hormonal signals that have been thrown out of sync.


----------

